
The Making of Quake Soundtrack; Carmack, McGee, Nine Inch Nails - shervinafshar
https://www.nin.com/john-carmak-american-mcgee/
======
gorkish
As influential and great as the NIN soundtrack for Quake was, I personally
preferred Primus's "Pork Soda" as a quite literal drop-in replacement.

The original soundtrack was shipped as regular redbook cd audio: the game was
installed to the hard drive and would happily play music from whatever disc
was in the CDROM drive.

------
olivierestsage
This is really cool, but good lord, why does the NIN website need to format
the ENTIRE TEXT IN CAPS? I get it for headings, but a long text post like
this...

~~~
shervinafshar
Agreed. They wanted to include these texts as booklet, but there were some
legal issues apparently. The print-ready files are available here (no CAPS):
[https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2486/0276/files/QUAKE_essa...](https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2486/0276/files/QUAKE_essays_SEP15_FIN4_GRACoL_CL.pdf?v=1600226971)

------
shervinafshar
Seems like the text is removed now and the link just goes to NIN store
homepage. Here's the archived link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200916172127/https://www.nin.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200916172127/https://www.nin.com/john-
carmak-american-mcgee/)

